# Question about Flex in NJ to NY?



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Not sure if Flex is in NJ. But if so, is it possible for a driver to pick up a package in NJ and have to deliver it to NY?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

It is, NJ is one of the few places still onboarding. Not sure where you actually deliver though.

I imagine you dont cross into NY simply because NY requires all drivers to have commercial insurance.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Really? Where in NJ? I'm in Bergen County and can't find it


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> Really? Where in NJ? I'm in Bergen County and can't find it


Nevermind its off the list now only boston and Brooklyn


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

ugh that sucks


----------

